# Mac/Nenox



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys. I've been doing research into both Mac and Nenox/Nehoni knives, and I am looking to buy a Chef's from either one of them.

What would you guys recommend for a commercial kitchen, 10am til like midnight use?


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

nenox / nenohi vs mac

check out suisin as well.


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

How does that help me at all?


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

I think Franz is merely suggesting that you include the Suisin in your consideration


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

sorry i just woke up when i replied to this post, i'd go for nenox / nenohi over a mac.

and then if i had to choose something else, i'd also consider suisin as well.

i live halfway across the world btw. but buy my knives online at usually US based online shops.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Your comparing an F-150 to a Ferrari and they come with price points to match. While there are less expensive Nehoni/Nenox variants they are still vastly more expensive (and better) than a Mac. The Mac is a working knife. The Nehoni is just going to scream...STEAL ME!

Start with the MAC. If you want a Nenox get a job working for Eric Ripert and use his house knives.

Honestly this is a no brainer. If you want other options look at Masamoto HC or the standard Suisin and NOT the IH.

No idea how the time of day impacts your choice unless you guys have knife stealing wombats or trolls that flock over in the evening from NZ. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Dave


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

How much time and money are you willing to spend learning to sharpen?

How much money are you willing to spend on a knife?

Will you be purchasing from a local, "brick and mortar store?" Or, will you be purchasing online? If online, will you be purchasing from Oz? Directly from Japan? Or does your shopping universe include the US as well?

Given the little I know about you, your best bet is probably something like a Fujiwara FKM 240mm gyuto from Japanese Chefs Knife (aka JCK) in Japan.

Between MAC and Nenox/Nenohi: At your experience and skills levels you can't justify spending the money on a Nenox/Nenohi, so I'd recommend MAC -- probably a 10" MAC Chef (BK 100) or 8" Superior (SA 80), or possibly a 9-1/2" MAC Pro (MBK 95).

BDL


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

I am willing to spend as much time and money as is required to learn to sharpen a knife from 240/1000/6000 and have it as sharp as possible.

And the cap on a knife I would have to say right now would be about $200~

There are no stores around here that sell Suisin, Nenox or Mac knives, so online from the distributor is a must for me.

I think I might also go with that FKM Gyuto, that sure is a beautiful knife.


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Nathan Kreider said:


> I am willing to spend as much time and money as is required to learn to sharpen a knife from 240/1000/6000 and have it as sharp as possible.
> And the cap on a knife I would have to say right now would be about $200~
> There are no stores around here that sell Suisin, Nenox or Mac knives, so online from the distributor is a must for me.
> I think I might also go with that FKM Gyuto, that sure is a beautiful knife.


----------



## cochran818 (Jan 13, 2017)

see:

https://www.mtckitchen.com/manhattan-store/

(also, I did notice a link to Amazon in my looking....)


----------

